# [Perl] Script-Downloadseiten



## Arne Buchwald (2. Februar 2003)

Hi,

ich habe eben meine Browser-History durchforstet und ein paar interessante Links herausgesucht, bei denen ihr häufig gefragte Scripts herunterladen könnt. Eine  sind kommerziell, jedoch IMO der Großteil kostenlos.

Matt's Free Perl CGI Scripts: http://www.scriptarchive.com/
CGI Resource: http://cgi.resourceindex.com/
CGI Network: http://www.cgi-network.net/links7/cat/61.htm
Hotscripts: http://www.hotscripts.com/Perl/Scripts_and_Programs/
PerlUnity: http://www.perlunity.de/


----------

